# Hello, im new n i been roaming for 3 hours. My pit is pregnant due in 2 weeks???



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, My Name is Lori n I Own 2 Dogs. American (blue) Her name is Cassi(opeia) she just turned 1, and Rudy a Staff. (red) a yr. next month. I rescued him from going to the pound. 
I'm 53 Never had more then a bird or fish. I saw an ad for blk pits, with husband working out of town I thought" own a dog rather then pack my 9 in my bathrobe". So I got my precious girl, she is my best Friend! Not knowing squat about a dog I got online to learn how to raise her properly. Wow all bad. I have not used any of the advice, not to bulk or make her mean. I treat her as my child, we sit n talk when she wrongs and believe me you want none of those lectures, she is obediant, happy n like I said Always there for me.
Rudy came into the picture at 4 months. On the way to the pound his Owner swung in to tell me what he was doing and when he got out of the truck he was prancing around like he owned it! And I admired this proudness. He never got back in the guys truck.
Ha! me 2 dogs n clueless! Tho a year has past and I have what I wanted in my dogs. Loyal, loving and soon pups (a bit to soon). From what I discovered 59 to 64 days gestation. okay so this is what brings me here. I may think being the coach for the births of my grand-babies gives me experiance , I must say I am very scared to do with my pits. I want to insure my (kids) have a healthy birth, and I know Rudy wont be able to even be in the same city as her, very protective of her he may think I'm hurting her, or her being the Alpha dog, her first liter she may not like him near for the pups and hurt him. So having said that, I don't usually post forums I read my first post here, a gal asked why all breeds arent bull's or to that nature n the response kinda shyed me a bit but up front I am a new dog owner I dont know much and want to learn about not only my dogs but how to keep this proud animal
(s) just that and gain correct knoweledge to continue on, this is the biggest energy dog I have ever been around, I think learning is a good thing. So thats what I'm all about.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:welcome: to GPB!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well thank you for rescuing, but I hope you realize that dogs are in shelter because of pointless breeding of dogs with unknown pedigree's and no reason to be bred. No health testing, no titles, nothing at all that is on a list of things that should be done before a responsible person breeds dogs. Neither of your dogs are a specific breed either since you have no clue of thier bloodlines and they are likely mixed bred dogs that just resemble APBT's or AmStaffs.


I hope you stay and read and learn here.. There is a lot you should know and hopefully you will spay and neuter everyone of those puppies before they leave your home...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wasn't this same thing posted yesterday? I'm pretty sure it was because I replied already...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually Rudy has papers. The guy only got the dog? He wasn't in it for breeding just pet for his son. I grabbed him before he went to the pound. And my Female got pregnant just a week or so before her appt. to be fixed. So now I just have to get my ever so depressed girl thru this n etc... 
I think the guy I got Rudy from is going to try to get his papers. He still pretty immature but getting him fixed soon too. I never intended to breed, im to old for this, these two are a huge responsabilty! 
I dont know what to do for my female. Can I keep both together? Of course during labor the male will be elsewhere n she will be seperated in a room with her pups. Any thing I need to watch for or is it true I do ambilical cords. Thanks.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

lorij119 said:


> Actually Rudy has papers. The guy only got the dog? He wasn't in it for breeding just pet for his son. I grabbed him before he went to the pound. And my Female got pregnant just a week or so before her appt. to be fixed. So now I just have to get my ever so depressed girl thru this n etc...
> I think the guy I got Rudy from is going to try to get his papers. He still pretty immature but getting him fixed soon too. I never intended to breed, im to old for this, these two are a huge responsabilty!
> I dont know what to do for my female. Can I keep both together? Of course during labor the male will be elsewhere n she will be seperated in a room with her pups. Any thing I need to watch for or is it true I do ambilical cords. Thanks.


You didn't intend to breed? "I got everything I wanted in my dogs loyal, loving, and soon pups...." That's what you said in the original post...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

oh, it was. you suggested i move it, i was a bit lost when i posted i just clicked start didnt know i had jumped in the middle of a thread. Sorry for that.


----------



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

guess i should have broke that sentence up!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

lorij119 said:


> oh, it was. you suggested i move it, i was a bit lost when i posted i just clicked start didnt know i had jumped in the middle of a thread. Sorry for that.


Oh yes I remember now! I read so many posts sometimes I forgets what is what.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

yes that happens, perhaps one should focus on the topic or question, if they can't do more then depict a point out and turn it into another subject, maybe their hands are to full, or empty. I did not come here to be belittled because my Obvious Mutt dogs are going to be turning the breed, i came here because my Pitbulls are a breed to where you relize that Maybe Help to raise them to continue to be loving and not agressive is what i want to have! It shouldnt matter that either are papered, the matter one would think is to help New dog owners raise That Specific dog the way it should be raised. I have Many questions about my dogs tho if im just going to get knocked down, perhaps I chose the Wrong way to LEARN. So thanks. You have a great day too.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

lorij119 said:


> yes that happens, perhaps one should focus on the topic or question, if they can't do more then depict a point out and turn it into another subject, maybe their hands are to full, or empty. I did not come here to be belittled because my Obvious Mutt dogs are going to be turning the breed, i came here because my Pitbulls are a breed to where you relize that Maybe Help to raise them to continue to be loving and not agressive is what i want to have! It shouldnt matter that either are papered, the matter one would think is to help New dog owners raise That Specific dog the way it should be raised. I have Many questions about my dogs tho if im just going to get knocked down, perhaps I chose the Wrong way to LEARN. So thanks. You have a great day too.


Trust me I'm the first one that will try to help as best as I can and not give you my whole opinion and trust me I haven't Ive asked pertinent questions. It's pretty hard to help somebody whelp puppies over the Internet without much info. The vet is probably the best idea. Also if one of them is an Am Staff then he IS NOT a "pit bull" he's an Am Staff. I take it you've known for awhile that she's pregnant. Do you have any potential homes set up? That's pretty important...What about puppy contracts? Are you going to get the puppies spayed or neutered before they go to new homes? Do you have her a nice quiet whelping area set up? Has she been wormed? If not she needs to be wormed ASAP as well as after the litter is born. Have you ever whelped any pups or raised any pups? What are you feeding her? They need proper nutrition to whelp puppies. I would start feeding her milk supplement the week before the litter is born as well as the duration of the the time she is feeding the puppies. Did you document the day they tied so you can know the exact date of expected delivery? Is she current on vaccinations and heartworm preventative?
EDIT: I reread and seen where you haven't had any experience with any other pups or anything. I really think you need to find a good vet that you can trust...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

yes i just wormed her before the pregnancy. yes shots are current, yes as i sad she has a room of her own i have her in a child's wade pool with blankets n layers of paper, the room is off the back of my home she wont see people or vise versa. I have a Vet that will walk me thru emergencies. My son has just told me he will be here. 
Im more interested in can the male safley move thru the house,how agressive to people will she be, we r very close she is already clinging she is very demanding of my time. And yes the fourth of july is my thoughts we went out to bring them from the noise n such n they were together, i was shocked i didnt know because of age that indeed had more then a clue. is when I cancled her procedure. And what do you mean your whole opinion, i was up front n said im clueless with dogs, i dont see how having a dog of any breed and not thinking into the future n grab another is bad,i didnt think the selfishness of the other owner should send him to the pound, alot of people are afraid of him he is very big, n has the round bull dog type head, intimadating but he is a huge cuddle dog. the 2 dogs seem to have the pack rulez down she is Alpha, he bows to her she can look back n drop him to his knees. is sort of human, he always lets her lead and if he barks at us cuz he loves to talk she jumps up n he looks at her n sits. she isnt running me either she knows she has limits tho she trys to push them if he does she gets on him. None the less i dont want to match wits im a gardner no a dog breeder. im intrested n the breed as a whole on manners habits etc. I know no animal is unpredictable, i just want to know i have the right n best info. Thankx.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

There should be threads on here about welping if you use the search at the top. I've never done it. I watched my dad with our labs when I was little and that's it.

There's a lot of great info here to learn about the breed. Just dig around. Look at threads on dog aggression and training etc. and like Paola said, I'd get the pups fixed before rehoming and draw up a contract for future owners.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

lorij119 said:


> yes i just wormed her before the pregnancy. yes shots are current, yes as i sad she has a room of her own i have her in a child's wade pool with blankets n layers of paper, the room is off the back of my home she wont see people or vise versa. I have a Vet that will walk me thru emergencies. My son has just told me he will be here.
> Im more interested in can the male safley move thru the house,how agressive to people will she be, we r very close she is already clinging she is very demanding of my time. And yes the fourth of july is my thoughts we went out to bring them from the noise n such n they were together, i was shocked i didnt know because of age that indeed had more then a clue. is when I cancled her procedure. And what do you mean your whole opinion, i was up front n said im clueless with dogs, i dont see how having a dog of any breed and not thinking into the future n grab another is bad,i didnt think the selfishness of the other owner should send him to the pound, alot of people are afraid of him he is very big, n has the round bull dog type head, intimadating but he is a huge cuddle dog. the 2 dogs seem to have the pack rulez down she is Alpha, he bows to her she can look back n drop him to his knees. is sort of human, he always lets her lead and if he barks at us cuz he loves to talk she jumps up n he looks at her n sits. she isnt running me either she knows she has limits tho she trys to push them if he does she gets on him. None the less i dont want to match wits im a gardner no a dog breeder. im intrested n the breed as a whole on manners habits etc. I know no animal is unpredictable, i just want to know i have the right n best info. Thankx.


I personally would start separating her from the male whenever somebody isn't right there to supervise. I know that females can be more protective and defensive during that time so I would be very cautious and try and keep her in her area when strangers are over or company that she isn't used to. It's better in my opinion to plan ahead for that behavior than wait for it to happen. What did you worm her with do you know?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

lorij119 said:


> yes that happens, perhaps one should focus on the topic or question, if they can't do more then depict a point out and turn it into another subject, maybe their hands are to full, or empty. I did not come here to be belittled because my Obvious Mutt dogs are going to be turning the breed, i came here because my Pitbulls are a breed to where you relize that Maybe Help to raise them to continue to be loving and not agressive is what i want to have! It shouldnt matter that either are papered, the matter one would think is to help New dog owners raise That Specific dog the way it should be raised. I have Many questions about my dogs tho if im just going to get knocked down, perhaps I chose the Wrong way to LEARN. So thanks. You have a great day too.


 Hey , rack it back a notch. She's trying to help you.

Don't have your male anywhere near her when those pups drop and she's nursing them , DO alter both of your dogs a soon as you can , obviously that's a bit down the road for the bitch now.

Now heed what I say next , the developmental window for dog agression in these dogs is in the general sense from around 9 months to 2 and a 1/2 years of age , both of your dogs are well into it now. You need to be on constant watch , don't feed them together , don't have one toy for the two of them ( alwaus have one for each) etc.etc. , don't setoff triggering behaviors.

They may never lightoff , but then they may at some point.

The three basic Rules of owning a bulldog.

1.These are never dogs you allow to run loose.

2. You never *ever* trust a bulldog not to scrap.

3. Maneaters become fertiliser.

Google this " APBT FAQ " , read it , several times.

And follow the advice you've been given here thus far , have a clean warm dry place for her when her whelping time comes , away from your male dog. She'll most likely take care of everything , but have your vets number handy in case of difficulties , have extra clean bedding so you can change it out as soon afterwards as possible.

You'll be ok , you'll just worry about it but you'll be ok. You're going to need to lay in some wormer for the pups and some other stuff , we'll get to all that.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

lorij119 said:


> yes that happens, perhaps one should focus on the topic or question, if they can't do more then depict a point out and turn it into another subject, maybe their hands are to full, or empty. I did not come here to be belittled because my Obvious Mutt dogs are going to be turning the breed, i came here because my Pitbulls are a breed to where you relize that Maybe Help to raise them to continue to be loving and not agressive is what i want to have! It shouldnt matter that either are papered, the matter one would think is to help New dog owners raise That Specific dog the way it should be raised. I have Many questions about my dogs tho if im just going to get knocked down, perhaps I chose the Wrong way to LEARN. So thanks. You have a great day too.


You cannot "raise" any genetic disposition out of a dog..

I could say a great deal about but if your going to be hyper sensitive..

Search whelping,, be sure bitch is on a good diet and getting plenty to eat..

Be sure you SPAY AND NEUTER pups when time.comes and be sure you SPAY bitch when all said and done.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Now is the perfect time to go to the vet and get your girl spayed. That way you wont have to see if your male "turns" aggressive and no more mutts added to the already HUGE population of mixed breed unknown dogs. Not trying to be a jerk, just best for everyone involved (including your dogs) if they were accidentally bred young and it was not a purposeful breeding.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Everyone has given their opinion on the matter, in an attempt to help you. I know you didn't ask for opinions, but with being on a public forum, you're going to get that, especially from those of us who are so passionate about our breed(s). 

A couple people have posted for you to use the search button at the top in the blue bar and type in whelping and you should get the info you need. In answer to your question, your female should be able to handle cutting the umbilical cords herself. I wouldn't interfere with the process too much, unless she really needs your help. It's really hard to offer any real assistance at this point, for me at least, as she's not actually in labor and I'm not there to offer hands on assistance. 

I did a search in a new window on here, and didn't find anything myself that would be useful to you. The best advice I believe I can offer you is to just sit there with her during the entire process, if possible, and be there to support her. Barring any complications (hopefully there are none), she should do fine and you shouldn't need to interfere at all, other than offering her water and a potty break. As was previously stated, separate her from the male now, so they have time to adjust, and try to keep her calm and away from any visitors, especially as the date draws closer to time for the litter to drop. Sounds like you've already got her set up and ready to go for the big day. I would make sure to have clean, extra bedding on hand and plenty of newspaper so you can change the area out after she's done delivering the litter. This will most likely need to be changed every day. You need to have a heating pad or two on hand as well, in case they scoot too far away from the mom, so they don't freeze to death in the first few days of life. 

In the event that she's not thoroughly cleaning them and stimulating them to breathe after severing the sac and umbilical cord, you need to be sure to have plenty of clean towels on hand to rub them up and down to help clean/dry them off and stimulate their breathing. Also, if for some reason they aren't nursing or she refuses them, you'll need to have milk replacement and puppy nursing bottles on hand. This will be an every hour on the hour thing, and again I hope it doesn't come to that, but we can't predict the future. 

You said you have a vet on hand that will walk you through emergencies, so that's good as well. Until the time comes, it seems like it's going to be a hurry up and wait process. Best of luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## sharpieblet (Dec 6, 2012)

all good advice has been given already...but i'll add one more thing:

pack that 9 anyway. these dogs are not like rotties or shepherds...they're not guard dogs...sure, they very well may do whatever necessary to protect you given an emergency, they sure as hell will alert you as soon as they hear something outside/inside/whatever...but there is no reason that you shouldn't have a more sure line of self defense in your home when you're alone. for all you know, your dogs will bark if someone broke in and then do nothing else...and what do you do if they plug both your dogs? 

when conan wakes me up at night and starts growling, i grab my 9 and let him lead me to the source of what's startling him. i don't count on him stopping an intruder (unless it were a dog), i just count on him to alert me to one. it's not in their blood to attack humans in that nature. it's just a very bad misconception brought on by irresponsible 'ghetto' pitbull owners who bred for all the wrong reasons and traits.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

lori!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats the part of these dogs you should love then.................

these are apbt's getting knocked down is what happens to them.........

but getting back up, now thats what the apbt is all about,
so if your not gonna show any gameness, how could you exspect your dogs too.

so, just hang in there, take the ass-whoopin, then get up off the mat, and
show some bulldog spirit.

there is so much that could be learned on this forum.
the reason being is there are so many with DIFFERENT levels of knowledge,
but everyone wants the best for you and your dog.

thats why you'll get so many different opinions, everyone wants to contribute,
and show 'how much they know'.

and i promise once you get into the swing of things, you'll be EXACTLY the
same way, proud of what you've learned..................

dont be quick to decide, if you 'get in' you'll always bewelcomed, and if some other newbie tries to jump on you, there will be someone that has your back,
just sayin.............


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Doesn't CA have laws regulating dog breeders, or is it locally governed? I can't keep up with all the laws these days.

Having never whelped a litter, you should start reading books now. Save money, save newspapers, get your veterinarian involved and "on standby" as she gets close to her due date. Get in touch with a local rescue that can help you get the pups spayed/neutered before they are placed, and get the parents altered, too.

Breeding isn't about "being papered." It's about having a plan, a goal, and the wherewithal to go about it. It's about improving the breed and not Forest Gumping your way through an unplanned litter. Top notch dogs are very rarely accidents. They happen because someone put years if planning into making them happen. Good luck. Please stick around. Please stay open to what people are telling you. And pease do the right thing, and alter your dogs before the cycle continues.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

bahamutt99 said:


> Doesn't CA have laws regulating dog breeders, or is it locally governed? I can't keep up with all the laws these days.
> 
> Having never whelped a litter, you should start reading books now. Save money, save newspapers, get your veterinarian involved and "on standby" as she gets close to her due date. Get in touch with a local rescue that can help you get the pups spayed/neutered before they are placed, and get the parents altered, too.
> 
> Breeding isn't about "being papered." It's about having a plan, a goal, and the wherewithal to go about it. It's about improving the breed and not Forest Gumping your way through an unplanned litter. Good luck. Please stick around. Please stay open to what people are telling you. And pease do the right thing, and alter your dogs before the cycle continues.


:goodpost:


----------



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for the info im going to google that as soon as i respond to a few more comments.I appreciate the help. Ya I never thought ahead when i took the male, now he has gotten so big that he is a bit overwhelming at times as far as walking him I cant. I have a huge extra supported back yard that my female gave every test in the book to get out these are not dumb dogs at all, they work as a team for the most part they have neither one ever been mean Im not saying they cant be, yes my female shows more territorial ways the closer she gets, she could cause the male some harm, i have a friend that has offered to take him for a bit but he isnt going to be tossed to some where, i am home 24/7 i dont like to go anywhere n lucky im thinking because i have always thought that they need supervision round the clock, I am glad that i stay with them they have never had tooth to skin contact, i dont allow them to grawl when at play or other,i dont give them bones together i seperate them when they have them i found this out very fast when they were pups. they bark at the door which i allow this is why i have them, i dont think i have ran across two dogs as melow as these. Not saying things cant change i keep on gaurd all the time. This is a very informitve place i thank you for the time with me.


----------



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

ty. I plan to have the male taken care of as soon as she has her pups, a very unplanned pregnancy, actuaally my son came and told me she was even in heat, So we see I have learned alot in a few weeks I have been nothing but reading about pits and bulls and pups and etc, no i plan to have the parents fixed as soon as I can and the pups i hope that the shelter is in full swing cuz yes i will do them all. I was on the phone today to see when we have our clinic to do all of them What age is it to have them done , see is what happened to me I was told a year so i had that all set to do then to find they are preg. by then. thankx again yes i like this place and will stick around.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

What are you currently feeding her? Good nutrition is always important but more so during this time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Puppies can be done young, before they go home with their new owner. Rescues do it. It's better than trying to get people to alter later before an accident happens. It also makes them less desirable for people who would want them for the wrong reasons.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Puppies can be done young, before they go home with their new owner. Rescues do it. It's better than trying to get people to alter later before an accident happens. It also makes them less desirable for people who would want them for the wrong reasons.


:goodpost:

My state you're not allowed to adopt a do out that isn't altered. Bitches can have silent heats and can get pregnant so I have always heard fix by four months so the cycle can't continue.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> My state you're not allowed to adopt a do out that isn't altered. Bitches can have silent heats and can get pregnant so I have always heard fix by four months so the cycle can't continue.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Ill have to check my state laws. My step son adopted a female "bull breed type mix" and she wasn't spayed. Now he's decided he wants to breed her even after everything I've taught him. He actually planned in his mind to breed to Buddha my male. Luckily he is neutered.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i think my state is the same,

see lori, i knew once you got the jist of what everyne was saying, it would be easier to understand,

but i understand, being hit with so much info on so many levels, its almost like you have to make a stand or get overwhelmed,

but i'm sure you can see, everyones chomping at the bit to help,

i'll tell you this also about the people on this forum,
its like they race to see who can be the first to help, and its not just you, if someone gives some mis-information[not on purpose] someone will speak up about it also.

so yesa, stick around and enjoy.

oh but i will let you in on this also......... half the time i dont know who i'm talkin to,
but i dont mean any harm, just because i'm with you today, dosent mean i will be tomrrow.

but like i said i'm not trying to be mean.


----------



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

bahamutt99 said:


> Doesn't CA have laws regulating dog breeders, or is it locally governed? I can't keep up with all the laws these days.
> 
> Having never whelped a litter, you should start reading books now. Save money, save newspapers, get your veterinarian involved and "on standby" as she gets close to her due date. Get in touch with a local rescue that can help you get the pups spayed/neutered before they are placed, and get the parents altered, too.
> 
> Breeding isn't about "being papered." It's about having a plan, a goal, and the wherewithal to go about it. It's about improving the breed and not Forest Gumping your way through an unplanned litter. Top notch dogs are very rarely accidents. They happen because someone put years if planning into making them happen. Good luck. Please stick around. Please stay open to what people are telling you. And pease do the right thing, and alter your dogs before the cycle continues.


yes, tho counties have their own laws. The exceptions for show & work dogs,Our county is not one. We are a small town upper northern coast. I found out we have clinic days for free spay n neuter. and i plan to be on the next one. by the way sorry padola for being so defensive. Since I got Rudy, I have had to argue my abilities on having dogs with mannors, Now those see all the time n effort i have put in, my husband was gone working almost 3 weeks came home to the dogs having a daily Nap. they still do. And the wormer is from the vet n i feed Bentiful, right now mixing can of wet n some warm water as well. and please all be yourself, im not a sissy i bounce back. i plan on sticking round so i figure the worst is over


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

lorij119 said:


> yes, tho counties have their own laws. The exceptions for show & work dogs,Our county is not one. We are a small town upper northern coast. I found out we have clinic days for free spay n neuter. and i plan to be on the next one. by the way sorry padola for being so defensive. Since I got Rudy, I have had to argue my abilities on having dogs with mannors, Now those see all the time n effort i have put in, my husband was gone working almost 3 weeks came home to the dogs having a daily Nap. they still do. And the wormer is from the vet n i feed Bentiful, right now mixing can of wet n some warm water as well. and please all be yourself, im not a sissy i bounce back. i plan on sticking round so i figure the worst is over


I know I'm not Paola, but Beneful is really not a good quality food to be feeding a pregnant bitch, or any dog for that matter. I know it's affordable, and may seem like it does them good, but there's simply not enough good nutrients in it. It's full of corn and other unnecessary fillers that just isn't good for dogs on so many levels. Although, now is probably not the best time to make a switch in her feed, you can always supplement with other items that can ensure she's getting the nutrients she needs for her and the pups.

Also, I have to add that feeding a pregnant bitch is much like a pregnant woman when it comes to diet.. it's not a free-for-all to pack on as much weight as possible eating a dozen donuts at each meal, or McDonald's for your 3 meals a day... and essentially with mixing in a whole can of wet food to the dry kibble is kinda what you're doing. If you want to give her a boost, try giving her some plain yogurt or cottage cheese, an egg or two a day (raw, shell and all), perhaps some fat trimmed off the steaks, roasts, or pork chops you plan on cooking for dinner, some fresh veggies like kale, broccoli, carrots, etc., and maybe some fruits like bananas or pears, peaches etc that you may have around that you may not eat before they become over-ripe and you toss them. Be weary of grapes, though as they're supposedly toxic to dogs (although my daughter shares them with my dogs every chance she gets and they're fine). You can learn more through the Health and Nutrition section, especially in the Raw Diet forum, and by reading the Pet Food Rating and Comparison charts as these will be helpful for you.

She will need to be wormed again before the litter drops, to ensure the de-wormer has gotten to the pups (don't worry, it's not harmful to them if dosed correctly), and again after so they get it through her milk.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I know I'm not Paola, but Beneful is really not a good quality food to be feeding a pregnant bitch, or any dog for that matter. I know it's affordable, and may seem like it does them good, but there's simply not enough good nutrients in it. It's full of corn and other unnecessary fillers that just isn't good for dogs on so many levels. Although, now is probably not the best time to make a switch in her feed, you can always supplement with other items that can ensure she's getting the nutrients she needs for her and the pups.
> 
> Also, I have to add that feeding a pregnant bitch is much like a pregnant woman when it comes to diet.. it's not a free-for-all to pack on as much weight as possible eating a dozen donuts at each meal, or McDonald's for your 3 meals a day... and essentially with mixing in a whole can of wet food to the dry kibble is kinda what you're doing. If you want to give her a boost, try giving her some plain yogurt or cottage cheese, an egg or two a day (raw, shell and all), perhaps some fat trimmed off the steaks, roasts, or pork chops you plan on cooking for dinner, some fresh veggies like kale, broccoli, carrots, etc., and maybe some fruits like bananas or pears, peaches etc that you may have around that you may not eat before they become over-ripe and you toss them. Be weary of grapes, though as they're supposedly toxic to dogs (although my daughter shares them with my dogs every chance she gets and they're fine). You can learn more through the Health and Nutrition section, especially in the Raw Diet forum, and by reading the Pet Food Rating and Comparison charts as these will be helpful for you.
> 
> She will need to be wormed again before the litter drops, to ensure the de-wormer has gotten to the pups (don't worry, it's not harmful to them if dosed correctly), and again after so they get it through her milk.


Agreed. I wouldn't feed a stray dog Benaful let alone a pregnant momma. I would definitely look into some higher quality food. It may be more expensive per bag BUT you will feed less than you are now trust me. I switched from crappy Nutro food to grain free and cut the amounts I was feeding in half. I would definitely try and find a grain free food in your budget it's much better for dogs. It doesn't have as many added fillers like corn and rice. Like I said before I would look for a good quality hopefully grain free puppy chow to feed her for the time that she is nursing. It will help her through the nursing and I would add some milk replacer to her food NOT just milk like you drink. Also like LadyPit said she should be wormed again. Do you remember what wormer you used? A lot of the wormer doesn't cover all of the types of worms. I alternate between Strongid and Panacur to ensure Im getting them all. Also I would worm the pups at 2,4, and 6 weeks with Strongid and then at 8 weeks with Panacur and I would give the new owners instructions to worm at 10 weeks with Panacur just to be sure. That's just me though. You can buy Strongid OTC but Panacur is a prescription med so the vet will have had to have seen them in the last year. ALTHOUGH some vets don't follow state laws so you never know and I've heard it can be ordered online with an RX.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

well i now have my walk in closet , office, n spare bedrm with a place for the births. I want to thank you all who jumped in & on me. You all have opened my eyes to a Serious matter of "Stopping unneeded pups" I so never want to see my nor Anyones pet have to do this! My girl just looks so many ways , sad scared uncomfertable etc." I have spent these last few days looking at all of your pets n reading as many posts n If i have to march this town with signs i will. I now see what all the responsability that comes with dogs, Funny i knew when i decided to be just a house wife i would get my dog,. threw the idea out, hubby works out of town n I figured, wow "pet = unlonley" well wrong, this ignorant non-intentional pregnancy has made Me worry sick, im so tired n feel for Cassi, and because of her crankyness & mood swings me n my Male Rudy are very lonley. I should have did the research on all i am asking now way before I got any pet! So yeah you all have a great deal of knoweledge all in different ways so if you dont mind alot of questions a 3rd grader would ask after these pups r here i would love to keep learning & believe i am keeping notes! Like I said I have Never owned a dog so keep that too in mind! 
Please tell me a name or 2 of good food that you would give for stopping hot spots Is why I stuck on Bentiful. Both had when i got them n I do give Vegs n fruit they eat what we do i dont eat Any presertives so is healthy, apples cassi eats she loves em n squash stuffed n rudy eats Everything in this world except lettuce. i may have a treat some dont use n I boil meat n freeze the broth for when im teaching them things! I need catch a couple hrs sleep Cassi started to lose some mucus early today she is peeing alot paces n digs at all her beds like the 3 bears, So soon i do believe ty. again guyz! Sorry im so dramatic I just had to tell how i feel.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hot spots are an infection and antibiotics stop them not food. Also a cone of shame to help them not lick. Kinda infused your dog has hot spots?

A general rule is any food sold at a grocery store is crap. I haven't found one brand sold on mass market scale that's amazing. Some pet stores sell ok food but don't go to the grocery looking for dog food. Take a look at the health section it has many food threads.

Here is what to avoid above all
http://holisticandorganixpetshoppe.com/top-12-worst-dog-food-brands.html

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

lori: i dont think you realize how much respect your gonna get from the 'real dogmen
and women' on this board. i'm not talking the 'wannabe's' 

they will try to belittle you to build themselves up.

but by just being honest, and not trying to come off as something your not,
your gonna get respect, from the ones that count.

i'm just a student of the breed, but if theres anything along the way that i can contribute to, count me in. 

and if someone starts getting on you for asking a question, dont worry about it,
you'll have enuf 'friends' on here to back you up..........


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

surfer said:


> lori: i dont think you realize how much respect your gonna get from the 'real dogmen
> and women' on this board. i'm not talking the 'wannabe's'
> 
> they will try to belittle you to build themselves up.
> ...


 I'll second that one..................heartily. Some stuff you might consider and/or need. Ask any questions you want and we'll all fill you in. Book mark that top link , it'll be beneficial.

http://www.kvsupply.com/dog

http://www.kvsupply.com/duramune-max-5-4l-25-dose-package

http://www.kvsupply.com/liquid-wormer-2x-16-ounces

http://www.kvsupply.com/nemex-2-16-oz

http://www.kvsupply.com/safe-guard-1000-ml

http://www.kvsupply.com/valbazen-suspension-16-ounces

http://www.kvsupply.com/kenl-lan-128-gallon

http://www.kvsupply.com/kid-milk-replacer-4-lb

http://www.kvsupply.com/re-sorb-64-gram-packet

http://www.kvsupply.com/prozyme-original-formula-for-dogs-and-cats-4-pound


----------



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

OldDog said:


> I'll second that one..................heartily. Some stuff you might consider and/or need. Ask any questions you want and we'll all fill you in. Book mark that top link , it'll be beneficial.
> 
> Dog | KV Supply
> 
> ...


everytime i make a post i hit something n lose it, trying this again the short version, SHE has given birth to 10 healthy beautiful pups 3 girls 7 boys and all look like the daddy. She was in labor 2 1/2 days Im saying this; " Trust your instincts they are usually right if you know your dog follow what you feel ",dont let anyone try and change what your feeling I almost lost Cassi, and that hurts, she is great now after a 2 day rest and I am glad that I got to help like I did, tho I dont think I ever want to do it again unless I have too. But it wont be one of my dogs for sure. I found a great Vet threw this and plan to see him soon to have both dogs fixed. The puppys get a certificate to be done for free. 
I had a Vet on call, my son takes his dog, when i relized that she needed to be seen I was told by this doctor not to bring her unless I had 800. to 1,000 dollars. Said dont bother to come in unless you have this in your hand, really I was fumed, what happen to this compassion for your pets,anyways I had called every vet in the area. Finally one called back and actually was the Doctor, he was even willing to come here to help, but my friend who is a nurse at the Prison here had felt inside and pup #1 was ribs first, we got her turned and the rest came shooting out faster then supposed to,I had me and 2 others in the room and we all had a job. # 3-4 are twins and that was kinda neat then # 6 came so fast that we had to break the sac and clean him up for her, none of the pups were in distress and all are chunky and healthy. Mama is Great and soon to be back in the swing of things. She is being a good mom and keeping the two separated is hard they want to see each other, and until vet day not unsupervised. they finally got to say hello this morning she seemed to try to bring him back to the office but im scared of that, been thru enough. Will it ever come to be that i will be able to let Rudy around the pups. Im thinking that if mama lets him she doesnt grawl or bark at him that he should see them before they are very old maybe he wont want to harm them, and I say this because of the fear I have heard bad stories, i would never allow them alone but I dont want to even try if he is gona be a pup eatter which one never knows. I guess is just a matter of my my own fears. 
I got Rachael Ray dog food, all natural no fillers and have canned pedigree from before I used to add to their food, I hope these are good foods. well i should get my move on n change pet beds and do my dishes I wanted everyone to know tho that all has came out fine. ANd thanks for the help. I be in soon to look round n have hundreds of things to ask so be prepered, lol, (kidding). thank you guys and i will be back soon. Lori
i


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Aww puppies!! Congratulations!! Hope you post some pix of the pups and parent dogs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

So whos a wanna be surfer?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Rachel ray food is FULL of fillers and pedigree is absolute crap. I would get something of a higher quality as I mentioned before. She needs good nutrition to milk those puppies. I would also add some milk replacer or goats milk to her kibble.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lololol Rachel ray makes dog food LOL!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorij119 (Aug 18, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Rachel ray food is FULL of fillers and pedigree is absolute crap. I would get something of a higher quality as I mentioned before. She needs good nutrition to milk those puppies. I would also add some milk replacer or goats milk to her kibble.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm taking Cassi to the Vet in the Morning, I think she is, no I know she is dehydrated, She has the god awful amoniua smell in her urine, and I see a bit of brown blood I think from her area, and it freeked me out all was well then the smell, I did get the goats milk I did that right, my husband grabbed the food, everthing in this town all rolls up for a holiday sept the big whooptie wal-mart i said no fillers he grabbed that It was the best till we get to the co-op, and really Rudy hates it and she eats it cuz she is hungry so she had my dinner tonight, maybe that diet wuld be the best im thinking all the stuff they try to say is dog food, and im with Desselsmom.....Rachel Ray does it all... I tryed to post pictures but it wont upload them any one know why im logged in and have 2 empty albums, tho should have 3 pics in each. 
Thanks for the list I need all the above I ordered the rehydration Re-Sorb I'm going to make a huge order they should love me when im done, 
so is the amoniua smell common when they have pups, I can see that it would be irratated there as we had to turn more then one pup, and if she seemed a bit to long in pushing we checked her.
One more qouestion, she started to go out to the yard this morning, she acts like she is looking for something, She is back to the hole with cover she dug the day before labor and she is digging like crazy I have to remind her the pups need her, is this normal or is it because I let my son come see, we were only in there a short time, tho i change her bed daily and 2 day twice clean it all and then replace her and the pups i handle them ONLY if i need to, i dont want to disrupt what she has to do, but things do need to be clean, am i doing something wrong.? oh and i give her the attention and try not to make it like the pups are the important thing, she is pretty spoiled.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I would google orijen or acana and do a store locator in your area and see if any come up. If it doesn't, I would head down to petco or petsmart and ask them what they would recommend you feed her. I feed my pup blue buffalo wilderness puppy(I'm not an expert on whelping puppies, but I remember hearing about feeding the mother dog puppy formula?). Blue Buffalo isn't the best, but it's not the worst food out there, the other two brands I mentioned are from Canada so it *may* be harder to find. I live in a pretty big city(LA) and only a small amount of pet stores carry Orijen, it has to be ordered online otherwise. I have nothing bad to say about Blue Buffalo Wilderness. My boy loves it, and his coat is soft and shiny. My little man does really well on this food, which is why I'm even having cold feet about not making the switch to orijen/acana sooner

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

the wanna be's are the ones giving out advice, without verifying that its facts first.....
remember what i said.........................

first you learn,
then you teach,

just make sure as a teacher, you are teaching facts,

if you dont know, say 'i dont know' i would rather tell you i dont know something,
than tell you an untruth, because, believe me, you'll finf out that i told you something that wasnt a 100%, then,
from then on you'll quesion everything i try to teach you.

and that would fall on my shoulders, for trying to 'teach' something that i wasnt sure of.

and in that case, that would make me a 
'wanna be'


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't feed Kibble.. But isn't "Taste Of the Wild" a good brand? It's not too hard to find either; I think. Our livestock feed stores carry it. And they usually are willing to order feeds for you. I don't live near you by a long shot, but perhaps your feed stores may be similar.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Hopethe pups and Mom and Dad are doing well. You can always make Satin balls (google it) too while Mom is feeding the puppies and getting her weight back. I am a believer in Satin Balls.
Congrats on the puppies!!! Looking forward to the pictures!


----------

